

The Forest, the Trees, and the Bag Fees  - blasdel
http://joe.biztravelife.com/09/042309.html

======
holdenk
I could be wrong, but from looking at the authors data, and the writing, it
seems as if the author is "massage" his interpretation of the data to fit his
hypothesis (which could very well be valid). The author suggests "You can draw
a straight line: The faster they added fees, the more their revenue fell."
While it may be true for the worst performing carriers, this trend doesn't
hold with the "least bad carriers" (Alaska fell faster than AirTran but added
fees later, Southwest fell faster than JetBlue, but doesn't have fees). While
I do see the point the author is trying to make, and it may very well be
valid, I'm not prepared to reach the conclusion "The faster airlines add fees
for basic services like checked bags, the faster their total revenue
declines.", the data he provided just doesn't show that. edit:typos

